# Getting fired for also working at American Eagle?



## honey430 (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm wanting to have two jobs, and I enjoy clothing retail. Currently, work in the style department at target but saw an opportunity to work at American eagle. Would this cause termination?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 15, 2021)

Talk to your etl and hr and they will determine whether there is conflict of interest.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 15, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Talk to your etl and hr and they will determine whether there is conflict of interest.


^This 100%, good advice. ASANTS, but my store had TMs who also worked at Macy’s and JC Penney’s. If your store does allow you to take that job, be prepared for them to expect you to give Spot priority in scheduling. Good luck!


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 16, 2021)

Does American Eagle pay the same?

How many hours will get there?

Will American Eagle let you work at both places?

IMHO if Target is going to give you lots of hours now I would wait to apply to American Eagle at a later date.


----------

